# Nappies at sing and sign



## discoclare

Today at sing and sign we sang the following (to the tune of Frere Jacques):

Change your nappy, change your nappy, 
carefully, carefully,
throw it in the dustbin, throw it in the dustbin,
now you're clean, nice and clean.

Repeat, etc

At the end, right on cue, Arianna starts yelling at the top of her voice and flapping her arms wildly. The teacher and the other mums all look at her laughing.

Me: "Arianna's saying 'My nappies don't go in the dustbin!'":haha:

Still, it's another illustration of how everyone just presumes that everyone uses disposables.


----------



## binxyboo

ooooh - when we did that song at Sing and Sign, our teacher sang 2 verses so we could choose what was more appropriate to us.
The sign was the same but the song went

Change your nappy, change your nappy,
Carefully, carefully.
Chuck it in the bucket, chuck it in the bucket,
Now you're clean. Nice and clean.


----------



## vaniilla

I've never heard that song its funny though :haha:

shame that bounty can't seem to promote anything eco! think how many more people would turn to fluff if they were aware of it from day 1, most people that know lo wears cloth assumes he wears a terry with massive pins :dohh:


----------



## ellie

vaniilla said:


> I've never heard that song its funny though :haha:
> 
> shame that bounty can't seem to promote anything eco! think how many more people would turn to fluff if they were aware of it from day 1, most people that know lo wears cloth assumes he wears a terry with massive pins :dohh:

Yep! When we started K at nursery we told them he uses reuseables and on the settling in day they said 'so he uses terry towelling nappies can you show us how to use them' so I just waved a BGV3 at them and said its just like a disposable but you dont throw it away look ... they looked stunned!
I think I would have got really annoyed at that song and made a point of saying something very loud about not all nappies going in the dustbin and maybe they should change the words for everyone :haha:


----------



## eldar

I got minor annoyed at one of the baby songs at my LO's group - all about being in a buggy - and I had as always turned up wearing her....


----------



## kate.m.

When i went to baby sign, they showed us 2 different signs for nappy change, depending on whether it was cloth or sposies! I thought that was quite nice!


----------



## Tacey

We had the 'chuck it in the bucket' version at our Sing and Sign too. There were a few cloth users at our class.


----------



## EmyDra

We were asked at our group and did Chuck it in the Bucket


----------

